# Ideas on Arthritis!????



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an older purebred Great Pyranees. She is 8 years old and has been suffering from arthritis for about a year. This last winter it has gotten really bad some days. I feel horibble for her and was wondering what others do or give for their ageing gaurdians old bones and joints?  Or is there anything?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 22, 2013)

The vet will need to prescribe an NSAID..... Nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs

This will bring great relief and give her many more years. Not big into drugs but definitely better than suffering with arthritis.
There are many herbal or natural remedies but very difficult to find some things.


----------

